# Newbie asking for help with bugs



## bloosmarti (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all, total newbie to these forums, am here out of desperation more than anything else. I need 10 purple bugs and 15 navy bugs, my last 4 lots of pink flowers have yeilded a total of 5 bugs! My friend code is 0955-1079-456, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bloosmarti (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks to those that have added me so far, I now only need 6 purple and 12 navy! Thanks in advance to anyone else who contributes!


----------



## bloosmarti (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you SO much for your help so far guys, all I need now is 3 more navy bugs and I'm done! So so grateful for all your help!


----------



## Charmed (Mar 8, 2018)

I'll add you and help out!


----------



## bloosmarti (Mar 8, 2018)

I can't thank you guys enough! The only reward I haven't got is the last navy one, and I think I can cope without a sparkle stone! I'm so happy, you guys have been so kind!


----------



## madzilla84 (Mar 8, 2018)

If anyone has any navys to share I still need 15 (a friend dropped off 3 but I caught none)! I'm on 3916 555 5190. Happy to share back if I catch any!!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2018)

I need help with Navy and purple bugs, ID is 8687-9314-340. I'll try to share back asap


----------

